# اخر نسخة من البريمافيرا



## مهندس احمدسمير (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ماهية اخر نسخة من برنامج البريمافيرا وهل هناك مواقع (فري دون لود) اتنزيل البرنامج


----------



## حاتم رشاد (6 يوليو 2006)

الزميل العزيز

هناك اصداران مختلفان من بريمافيرا

Primavera P3 واعتقد ان احدث نسخة هى P3 Ver. 3.1 (على حد معلوماتى)​
Primavera Enterprise P3e واعتقد ان احدث نسخة هى P3e/c Ver. 4.1​
لا اعلم Free Download Site لتحميل البرنامج من علية​


----------



## sudi (8 يوليو 2006)

latest version is Version #5
Called Project Managment.Which so comprehenssive in planning Managing and Every thing
Deeply for replying in english but ihave no arabic Key board


----------



## zuhier (23 نوفمبر 2006)

لدي نسخة من Primavera P3 Ver. 3.1 ولكن كيف ارسلها اليك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*الاخ Zuhier 
اذا كان بالامكان تنزيلها هنا في المنتدى لكي يستفيد منها الجميع مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق .*


----------



## asad4444 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعة ابعتولنا اياها نسخة برايما فيرا


----------



## silverfox (7 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز النسخة موجودة هنا
وقد قام بتحميلها الأخ fact_book مشكوراً إلحق بسرعة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37250


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة الزملاء لدى نسخة بريمافيرا 5 آخر أصدار سأقوم بتحميلها على الموقع خلال فترة وجيزة بأذن اللة و هذا وعد منى ولقد قمت بعمل Setup لهذة النسخة و فتحت البرنامج تجولت فية وهو رائع جدا" وحيث أن طبيعة عملى هى البرامج الزمنية فلقد قمت بالعمل على جميع أصدارات البريمافيرا وتلقيت فيها دورات تدريبية فى الجامعة الأمريكية الأصدار الجديد يربط جميع الأصدارات وكذلك يمكنك بسهولة توسيع العلاقة مع ال Subcontractors


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ المهندس/ محمود حازم عياد أتنمي لك التوفيق، وأتمني تحميل نسخة بريمافيرا 5 في أسرع وقت نظرا لتتطلعي لمعرفة الجديد في هذا المجال، وأن طبيعة عملي هي في البرامج الزمنية والتكلفة ...
وشكراً جزيلاً لمعاونتك.


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ المهندس/ محمود حازم عياد أتنمي لك التوفيق، وأتمني تحميل نسخة بريمافيرا 5 في أسرع وقت نظرا لتتطلعي لمعرفة الجديد في هذا المجال، وأن طبيعة عملي هي في البرامج الزمنية والتكلفة ...
وشكراً جزيلاً لمعاونتك.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة الزملاء أتشرف بأن أقدم لكم برنامج بريمافيرا 5 كاملا" عسى اللة أن يقق منة الفائدة و طريقة عمل setup للبرنامج كالآتى :-1- ال sarial no: EC-C012- الأختيار الثانى STAND ALONEو اليكم الرابط :-:http://www.filefactory.com/file/e84...f4a/http://www.filefactory.com/file/4dde72/مع كل التمنيات بالتوفيق ، أخوكم المهندس / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اليكم الرابط الخاص ببرنامج بريمافيرا 5 مع قبول تحياتى



http://www.filefactory.com/file/e847ef/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/38ea88/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/73b0c7/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4a8cca/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/698f9d/
[URL="http://www.filefactory.com/file/9bcee3/"]http://www.filefactory.com/file/9bcee3/[/URL]
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0e8169
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5652d8/
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/ca6719/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/c5b486/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/10ec78/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/943390/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/d21e93/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/2765c1/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/a1cf24/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/842e9b/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/de883d*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/be0f58/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/3b1f4a/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/4dde72/*


----------



## حسام الحو (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الفاضل :
كيف يمكن تحميل البريمفيرا 5


----------



## emshaker (2 يناير 2007)

ارحمنا يا اخ حازم ان هذا الموقع يوجد به صور اباحية 
جزاك الله خير اجعل الرابط على موقع اخر لتحميل البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (6 يناير 2007)

الى الأخ emshaker هذا الموقع عرفتة منأحد الزملاء فى الملتقى حين طلبت أرشادى الى كيفية تحميل برنامج بريمافيرا 5 على موقع الملتقى . عموما" أنا لم أتصفح هذا الموقع وأكتفيت بعمل الملفات من خلالة و النية خير بأذن اللة فتوكل على اللة وحمل البرنامج حيث أستغرق عمل هذة الملفات منى وقت كبير ومن الصعب تكرار ذلك.
الى الأخ / حسام الحو طريقة عمل setup للبرنامج حسب الخطوات التالية :-
1- click على الملف المكتوب علية setup
2- يكتب ال serial no وهو EC-C01
3- يظهر لك شاشة تطلب منك عدة أختيارات ، قم بأختيار STAND ALONE
4-ستظهر لك شاشة أخرى تحوى ثلاث خانات بيضاء فوق بعضها ، الخانة الأولى 
عليك أن تعود لملفات البرنامج وأختيار LICENSE FILE فقط أضغط OK
5- بذلك تكون عملت SETUP للبرنامج بعد عمل RESTART


----------



## محرم سيرم (11 يناير 2007)

الف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## shinkaro (16 يناير 2007)

*نداء الى المهندس / محمود حازم عياد*

للأسف الشديد النسخة الموجودة على الرابط قد انتهى وقتها
برجاء اعادة ربطها مرة اخرى مع ذكر بيانات ال setup


----------



## ahmedma1 (8 أغسطس 2009)

مـــشـــــــكـــــــــــــور


----------



## العربى عقل (18 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز fact-book
premivera 3.1
توجد فى كم جزء حيث ماهو موجود 1،2،3،5،7
اين باقى البرنامج ام أن هذا هو كل البرنامج
ونشكرحسن تعاونكم معنا


----------



## abdelhameid (5 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

